# Intrastat Codes



## Purple (6 Dec 2006)

Does anyone know where I can find what the code is for particular products or a website where I can find out more aout Intrastat codes?


----------



## ClubMan (6 Dec 2006)

Have you tried ?


----------



## edo (6 Dec 2006)

are you moving goods within or outside the EU?

If outside use the EU TARIC Website 



Hope thats some help to you


----------



## Purple (6 Dec 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Have you tried ?



I was looking for easy answers  
I need to know what the specific codes are for the products we export. We usually get our carrier (export agent) to look after this but one customer collects from us and their carrier is c**p.


----------



## edo (6 Dec 2006)

Purple said:


> I was looking for easy answers
> I need to know what the specific codes are for the products we export. We usually get our carrier (export agent) to look after this but one customer collects from us and their carrier is c**p.



Well

you could get your own freight forwarder to advise you of the codes they use when they export for you

Alternatively what I normally do in an exworks situation- is get the customer to advise the codes that they want to clear the products under - this is particularly advisable if you are exporting to the USA - I have one particular client who I get to forward me the particular HTS codes for each shipment. Saves you the hassle and the client will have to answer to their customs authority.

PS - "easy answers" and customs bureaucracy are mutally exclusive concepts !!!!


----------



## Purple (6 Dec 2006)

edo said:


> Alternatively what I normally do in an exworks situation- is get the customer to advise the codes that they want to clear the products under - this is particularly advisable if you are exporting to the USA - I have one particular client who I get to forward me the particular HTS codes for each shipment. Saves you the hassle and the client will have to answer to their customs authority.


 That's what I usually do as well but these guys won't play ball.
We export all over Europe, America (north and south) and the Middle and Far East. These guys are in the UK and are the most difficult bunch of gits to deal with.


edo said:


> PS - "easy answers" and customs bureaucracy are mutually exclusive concepts !!!!


 so it seems.


----------



## edo (6 Dec 2006)

This might help if you haven't found it already 

[broken link removed]

Dont really use intrastat as I dont export to the EU as of now - could change tho and its handy to know and unlike the TARIC site some though seems to have given to the fact that not all users will be statisicians.

Edo


----------



## Purple (7 Dec 2006)

Thanks edo, I called the number on the site and a nice lady gave me the code.
Job done.


----------

